# صيغ الاحترام / الألقاب



## abusaf

السلام عليكم​ 
أنا أريد أن أعرف ما إذا كان هناك صيغة في اللغة العربية تُستخدم حينما يتكّلم المرء مع شخص لا يعرفه جيدا أو مع شخص يجدر بالإحترام و الإكرام​ 
من المنتشر في كثير من اللغات العالمية استخدام صيغة "أنتم" حينما تتكّلم مع شخص واحد, كنوع من الإحترام لمخاطَب , بسبب منصبه أو لكونه طاعن في السن. في اللغة الفرنسية على سبيل المثال لا تقول "أنت" إلا للأفراد الذين تعرفهم جيدا أو هم من أترابك . أذن, هل لهذا نوع من الإكرام و التمييز وجود في اللغة العربية؟ أنا أطرح هذا السؤال لأني قد لاحظت في وسائل الإعلام العربية أن الصحفيين يخاطبون كل الناس في نفس الشكل, سواء كانوا من الأطفال أو من رؤساء الدول العربية​ 
أنا على علم بوجود الكلمة "حضرتك" في اللغة المصرية و التي يتم استخدامها كنوع من الإكرام للشخص الذي تتحدّث معه, و لكني لا أسمع تلك الكلمة أبداً في سياقات رسمية​ 
أريد أن أسمع أراءكم​


----------



## elroy

abusaf said:
			
		

> السلام عليكم​
> 
> أنا أريد أن أعرف ما إذا كانت هناك صيغة في اللغة العربية تُستخدم حينما يتكّلم المرء مع شخص لا يعرفه جيدا أو مع شخص يجدر به الاحترام و الإكرام​
> من المنتشر في كثير من اللغات العالمية استخدام صيغة "أنتم" حينما تتكّلم مع شخص واحد, كنوع من الاحترام للمخاطَب , بسبب منصبه أو لكونه طاعنًا في السن. في اللغة الفرنسية على سبيل المثال لا تقول "أنت" إلا للأفراد الذين تعرفهم جيدا أو الذين هم من أترابك . أذن, هل لهذا النوع من الإكرام و التمييز وجود في اللغة العربية؟ أنا أطرح هذا السؤال لأني قد لاحظت في وسائل الإعلام العربية أن الصحفيين يخاطبون كل الناس في نفس الشكل, سواء كانوا من الأطفال أو من رؤساء الدول العربية​
> أنا على علم بوجود كلمة "حضرتك" في اللهجة المصرية و التي يتم استخدامها كنوع من الإكرام للشخص الذي تتحدّث معه, و لكني لا أسمع تلك الكلمة أبداً في السياقات الرسمية​
> 
> أريد أن أسمع أراءكم​



مرحبا يا أبوساف،​ 
كون اللغة العربية لا تنتمي إلى اللغات الهندو-أوروبية فإنها لا تملك ضميرًا يدل على الاحترام، و لو كان هناك ضميرًا من هذا النوع لكنتَ قد تعرفتَ عليه منذ زمن طويل!​ 
إن كلمة "حضرتك" تُستخدم أحيانًا للاحترام، كما وأن العرب القدماء كانوا يستخدون صيغة الجمع (أنتم) للاحترام ولكن ذلك ليس عاديًَا في هذه الأيام على حد علمي.​


----------



## abusaf

شكرا يا صديق

هذا ما كنت أتوقّع. لكن من المؤكد أن بعض الراغبين في تعلّم العربية من بعض الدول الأوروبية يستغربون عدم وجود هذه الصيغة في اللغة العربية


ُقمت بتحرير مشاركتي و أعترف بأنني كنت مخطيئا​


----------



## zooz

مرحباً أبو ساف

كما ذكر الروي فإن اللغة العربية لاتحتوي على مثل هذا الضمير

على أي حال، حضرتك و أنتم تستخدمان في العديد من الدول العربية في العصر الحالي ولكن ليس بشكل شائع

أستطيع أن أؤكد سماع هذين المصطلحين بين الفينة والأخرى في سوريا ولكن ضمن نطاقٍ محددٍ لايتعدى العمل أو مع الزبائن. استخدام مثل هذه الصيغ خيارٌ شخصيٌ قد يدلُ على الإحترام، وعدم استخدامهم لايدل بالضرورة على عكس ذلك

بالإضافة إلى ما ذكرتَ في موضوعِك، افندم (من أصلٍ تركي) تستخدم أيضاً في مصر. استاذ تستخدم في مصر ، بلاد الشام وعددٍ من الدول العربية​


----------



## MarcB

.سمعت معلم،ريس وشيخ كمان​


----------



## cherine

MarcB said:
			
		

> .سمعت معلم،ريس وشيخ كمان​



معلم وريس وشيخ ألقاب أكثر منها صِيَغ احترام. كما أنها لا تُقارَن بضمير (أنتم) المستخدم في اللغات الأجنبية (مثل الفرنسية والأسبانية) لكن الأهم من ذلك هو أن هذه الألقاب لا تُستخدم مع أي شخص. فالمعلم -وسأتكلم عما يُقال في مصر- لقب يُطلق على "مدير" العمل في المكان الحِرَفي أو التجاري (ميكانيكي، تاجر...) والرَيِّس (وهو تحريف كلمة رئيس) يطلق أيضًا على صاحب العمل في بعض الصناعات اليدوية. ولم أسمع لقب شيخ يُستخدم في مصر إلا مع البدو (شيخ القبيلة).
المشكلة مع لقبي (معلم وريس) أنهما، كما قلت، يستخدمان فقط مع الحرفيين، ومصر للأسف مجتمع يفضل أصحاب الشهادات على أصحاب الحرف، لذا يؤسفني القول أن هذين اللقبين دلالتهما ليست إيجابية، بمعنى أنك لن تخاطب شخصًا لا تعرفه بلقب معلم أو ريس، إلا إذا كان يبدو من مظهره أنه من أصحاب الحرف، أو من التجار. فإذا أردت أن تخاطب شخصًا لا تعرفه، فاللقب الأفضل استخدامه هو "أستاذ" أو إذا كان يبدو من العلية، يمكنك أن تخاطبه بلقب "بيه"
بالنسبة للنساء، يُقال آنسة لغير المتزوجة، ومدام للسيدة المتزوجة، وأحيانًا يُقال "أستاذة".​


----------



## Abu Bishr

مرحباً بكم

أود أن أضيف لفظ "جنابك" إلى ما ذكرتم من الصيغ والألقاب المستعملة في مقام الاحترام. والذي يبدو لي في هذا الموضوع أن العرب قديماً وحديثاً يتجنبون نداء إنسان ذي شأن رفيع ومكانة علية في الأسرة والمجتمع أو نداء إنسان مجهول الحال باسمه الذي سمي به حين الولادة بل يلجؤون إلى استعمال ألقاب، ومما يتبادر إلى الذهن من هذه الأقاب ما يلي: يا أبتاه، يا أمتاه، يا أخا العرب، يا ابنأمي، يا فضيلة الشيخ، جنابك، حضرتك، يا رسول الله (لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم)، كما أني سمعت في الإمارات استعمال لفظ "يا طيب" أو "يا محمد" لنداء مجهول الحال. ومن المعلوم في علم المعاني وهو أحد علوم البلاغة الثلاثة أن لكل مقام مقالاً، بل تعرَّف البلاغة بأنها مطابقة الكلام لمقتضى الحال مع فصاحته: أي أن الحال أو المقام يقتضي كون الكلام على صفة معينة حتى يناسب ذلك المقام وإلا لا يكون بليغاً. إذاً، فمقام الاحترام يقتضي نداء من يراد احترامه بصيغ احترام وألقاب تقدير واجتناب ندائه باسمه وهذا واضح من كلام العرب نثره وشعره. فالموضوع ذو علاقة وطيدة بعلم المعاني، فعليكم به فإن فيه من الفوائد ما لا يحصى ​


----------



## zooz

أوافقكَ الرأي على ما ذكرتَ يا أبا بشر. ولكن بعض ما ذكرت من الألقاب (مثل أبتاه، يا أمتاه، يا أخا العرب، يا ابن أمي) لم يعد مألوفاً استخدامه في الوقت الحالي فقد دخل طي النسيان.

كما سبق وذُكِرَ في هذا الموضوع، فإن استخدام صيغ الاحترام في العالم العربي ليس شائعاً خاصةً في العقود الثلاثة الماضية، ففي كثير من الأحيان، وحسب رأيي، قد يُنظرُ إليها كنوعٍ من الذِلّة، الأمر الذي لاينقصُ مجتمعاتنا بأي حال من الأحوال. يُسثنى من ذلك مخاطبةُ رجالات الدين (شيخي، أبونا...إلخ) حيث تُقالُ رغبةً وطوعاً.

نداء شخصٍ مجهولِ الهويةِ هو موضوعٌ خارج سياقنا ههنا. النداء ب ’يا محمد’، ’يا طيب’، ’يا أبو الشباب’، ’يا سيد’...إلخ لايدُّل بتاتاً على الاحترام، وهو، على عكس ما سبق، أمر شائعٌ حالياً.

بعد إذنك فإني أودُ أن أصحح كلمتين إملائياً ضمن ما كتبتَ وذلك للمنفعة العامة: 
الأقاب، الألقاب 
    ابنأمي، ابن أمي​


----------



## Abu Bishr

أخي الكريم "زوز"

ندائي إياك بـ"أخي الكريم" يمكن عدّه أيضاً من صيغ الاحترام، فالعبرة - في رأيي القاصر - بما تشعر به وقت النداء تجاه مخاطبك، فإذا اختلج في خلدك شيء من الاحترام نحو من تخاطبه فلا بد من ندائه أو خطابه بما يتوافق وحالك النفسي (إن الكلام لفي الفؤاد وإنما جعل اللسان على الفؤاد دليلاً)، فخطابك إياه باحترام ما هو إلا تعبير عما يدور في نفسك تجاهه، اللهم إلا إذا كان القصد السخرية والاستهزاء، فهذا يعتبر من الكلام المحمول على خلاف ما يقتضي الحال، على كل حال إننا نعرف جميعاً المثل السائر (وبضدها تتميز الأشياء) فكما أن هناك نداء بصيغ الاحترام فهناك أيضاً نداء بصيغ التحقير والإذلال والتي تفيد الحط من شأن المخاطب، والذي يقتضي أيهما نستخدم هو الحال أو المقام، "فإن لكل مقام مقالاً" كما أسلفت، فحيث يقصد التحقير والإهانة يخاطب المخاطب بصيغ نحو: يا رجل، ويا هذا، يا خبيث، إلى ما هنالك من صيغ تفيد المعنى المراد في هذا المقام. طبعاً استعمال صيغ معينة من احترام أو تحقير يعطينا شيئاً عن شخصية المخاطِب (بكسر الطاء) وأخلاقه. فأنت - يا أخي الكريم - تعرف أنه بالشام في بعض الأوساط ينادي بعض الناس البعض الآخر بـ"يا سِيْدِيْ" (بكسر السين وسكون الياء) احتراماً له، ولكي نزيد الاحترام احتراماً نتبعه دعاءً.

أخيراً أود لو أشير إلى ظاهرة ندرسها في البلاغة ولاسيما علم المعاني، فقد مر بي وأنا ناظر في مباحثه أن من موضوعاته النداء أصل وضعه والمعاني التي يفيدها، ومن الجدبر بالذكر هنا أن للنداء أدوات بهضها أطول وأكثر حروفاً من بعض، فهمزة النداء (التي لا نكاد نستعملها اليوم) لنداء القريب و"أيا" لنداء البعيد و"يا" لكل منهما، ثم إنه قد يتراءى للمتكلم أن يستعمل الهمزة للبعيد ليدل بذلك على أنه قريب من قلبه، وأن يستعمل "أيا" للقريب ليدل بذلك على أنه بعيد غير قريب من قلبه، إلخ.

الملخص المفيد مما قلت آنفاً أن المقام يقتضي المقال وصيغ الاحترام من المقال، وما هي إلا تعيبر عما يشعر المخاطب تجاه من يخاطبه، والله أعلم
​


----------

